# sterilizer -- autoclave (اجهزة التعقيم)



## element_h (30 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
يحوي هذا الملف مشروع عن اجهزة التعقيم و انواعها ... وهو بحاجة للاستمرار في التطوير ...
المعلومات مهمة ومفيدة جدا .... 
ارجو ابداء الرأي 
و شكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 مارس 2009)

انطلاقة رائعة لموضوع مميز .

شكرا وما قصرت وبالأنتظار جديدك القادم .

جزاك الله .

البغدادي


----------



## amod (30 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير والى الامام دااااااااااائما


----------



## المسلم84 (30 مارس 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية 
فعلا موضوع مميز.....


----------



## عاطف لافي الرشيدي (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوور وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمدالقبالي (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.sae (3 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك اخ محمد


----------



## ahmadba (18 مارس 2010)

مشكورر جاري التحميل و الرد سيكون بعد التحميل لابداء الرأي
على كل مشكور سلف


----------



## طارق عبد الدين (25 مارس 2010)

الله يحفظك


----------



## ahmadba (26 مارس 2010)

الشكر للجميع و بالاخص الاستاذ المشرف 
محمد نوري
وجزاك الله خيرا على قسمك الرائع 
وكذلك جميع الاخوة المشاركين


----------



## abdullah.berlin (10 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
ومـــــشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## jihan_452 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

am looking for an autoclave manual(roboster or magister) to make a specific report about these machines..any helpp????


----------



## الباشمهندس مصطفى (14 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخ محمد نورى
لكن فى طلب عن الترا سونيك كلينر ultrasonic surgery cleaner
اريد معلومات عنه وعن دوائره وبارك الله فيك والى الامام دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## blackhorse (10 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## فداء (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك ننتظر المزيد


----------



## loveeee83 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور يا اخي العزيز


----------

